# Bleeding before embryo transfer



## djjim22 (Mar 7, 2014)

Looking for some advice, hopefully someone here can help me. I'm day 13 of my cycle today and have been on progynova since day 3. Been for a scan this morning, lining is 13.1mm and all geared up for transfer on thursday... however I've just returned home from the clinic and have been bleeding. Not loads but a little more than spotting. Waiting for the clinic to return my call but wondered if anyone on here could put my mind at rest!
Thanks


----------



## Aley (Dec 13, 2016)

Could be because of the scan, I assume it was the dildo cam. Are you on progesterone pessaries as well? That can make your cervix a little bit sensitive and maybe prone to bleed. See what your clinic says, don't panic, it could be nothing.


----------



## djjim22 (Mar 7, 2014)

Thanks for the quick reply. I haven't started the progesterone yet, not until tomorrow morning. Hoping they get back to me soon. Would I ovulate on a cycle like this? As I didn't down reg but obviously am taking the progynova. Just I normally bleed when I ovulate so maybe this is what the bleeding is?


----------



## Aley (Dec 13, 2016)

I am not very sure about ovulation and don't want to give you wrong information,  however I would imagine they would say something when having the scan. 
But do you have other symptoms to suggest ovulation such as pain? 
I think is very hard to distinguish what our bodies are doing with so much medication on board.
If it doesn't turn out to be a proper flow I honestly wouldn't stress.


----------



## djjim22 (Mar 7, 2014)

I think I've felt a little bit of cramping but then that could be psychological now, haha. I've just been back to the toilet and think it may have stopped so hoping it is just down to the scan. If it had just been a bit of spotting I probably would have ignored it but as it was a little heavier felt I should ring the clinic. Nothing but worries these cycles aren't they! Thanks for you advice though.


----------

